# Chasing the Beast- 12 sharks including 2 Tiger sharks



## team shark fever

*As usual we're always planning our next trip to find some new and fabulous place to catch the next monster shark and when the opputunity presented itself to meet up with a website friend and ILSFA Mako shark world record holder Ernie Polk we could not pass up the chance to finally meet and fish with Ernie and his crew.My buddy Kenny and I loaded up the Toyota with all the gear and bait the little 4 cylinder truck could hold and headed out to our next great adventure.The cooler was so heavy loaded with fresh bait(bonitas,cudas,jacks) that when i went to lift it onto the back of the truck it was on my third try that i finally was able to get it high enough to slide into the bed.Thank God the 3rd person that was supposed to go cancelled because we had no space left in the bed after loading it all. That same butterflies that visited me as a young teenager every time i set out to explore and fish new places were now with me as we headed out to our destination,,,,,,,,,what a high!!!!!*








A glorious morning and the start of another great odysey








Big Kenny at the wheel 
















the long drive had many beautiful sights and we took in every one of them







little towns and big open fields of cow pastures were part of the amazing scenery








small bayside communities where life rolls at a totally different pace and smoked mullet is a local favorite as advertised on this roadside sign
*
We arrived late greeted by a spectacular full moon that was full of promise for things to come.By the time we arrived Ernie, his wife, and three friends were already done setting up and finished yakking baits out and we felt that nervousness that is anticipation mixed with the crazy desire to take on an unseen beast just out beyond the waves.*










Ernie Polk and his amazing tough as nails crew next to Ken and I
















storm cloud formations that never matrialized into rain

*Once we set up our camp and dropped our baits off and away we gathered around and started talking strategy and learning more about the way Ernie's crew fishes and we shared some of our tackle tips and compared the different ways each group approached shark fishing always with an open mind to learning from every oppurtunity presented to us .We were impressed with how simple and down to earth the equipment that is used by Ernie and his crew is ,,,,,,,,,no fancy diamond wraps or thousand dollar rods , nothing fancy ,just solid well cared for shark fishing equipment and some innovative methods of preparing leaders.*








The man Ernie Polk with his cable rig tied to rope to facilitate the wiring of Big sharks 








The basic set-up Penn 16/0 ,short style boat rod w extended homemade Aluminum butt to sink into the sand and use as a gimbal belt on a fighting chair,,,,,,,,,simply simple and very effective

We did not have long to wait for the shark fishing action to start when Cliff one of Ernie's friends in training was hooked up to a shark that was bent on swimming to the left .After a short while Cliff got the shark close in enough so it could be leadered ,measured,tagged and quickly released.








Cliff works the big rig like a professional








Ernie instructs Cliff as the shark gets close to the sand it makes a run for freedom








Cliff and his 6 foot plus Bull shark








Cliff and the Country Crew with shark #1
















Ernie and Ken subdue the shark and quickly tag it








SHARK # 2 -Ernie and I pose for a quick pic before the Tag and release








The tag goes in with some difficulty and the 6 foot 7 inch bull is quickly reintroduced to the beach water








Big Ken on the release








the female Bull swims off

*Before the night is over two more bull sharks are caught one Ernie and the other by me.This place that Ernie has taken us to has proven to be every bit as good as predicted.
The action was just starting and baits were being yakked out just after being eaten.This crew and us were on target to catch a few more nice sharks the first night .Ernie's wife Nicole fished harder then anyone and it showed she was catching all kinds of stuff on her Van Stall spinner and surf rod. *

































Sharks ,bait and everything we needed was right there in the water








the nurse curse is everywhere at some point

*The second day we were on the beach and ready for BATTLE*
















the wide 14 foot monster yak used by Ernie and crew








The boys prepare to gig some rays in the surf for the days Shark fishing,,,,,,,,nothing like fresh bait !!!

























*The first night proved to us that the shark fishing on this beach was everthing we expected but we were in search of a big TIGER and we were determined to make it happen.Aside from the three bulls and the nurse shark the first night a few bonnethead sharks , and a small blacktip were also caught.In the morning we set up our sun shade to stay out of the blistering sun but to no avail Ken who has light skin was sunburned pretty bad. *

















*We had the rods out with fresh bait night and day .We made it a point to replace our old washed out crab bitten baits with fresh bloody ones.Later in the day Ernie and his crew decided to make a move to a different spot but we decided to stay put.









*
















The full moon coming up was so impressive that i had to take these two shots

*Our second night on the beach was one the most beautiful nights I've ever seen.I was awestruck with the full moon that lit up the night and cast a silver blanket on the ocean combined with a light breeze that kept away the bugs most of the night.We decided to change strategy and use fresh local bait to target our monster fish.Not an ideal situation when targetting big sharks we are alone on the beach Kenny and I so we hunker down and take turns guarding our camp.Ernie and his crew are down the beach a few miles but we know we can count on them if we need help.Kenny like a good special forces soldier can be counted on to stay on point the entire night and his willingness to go the extra mile never seizes to amaze me.This man does not sleep and can be counted on to do wharever it takes to get the job done.I know he has my back.The night's fishing is slow compared to the first night but i have my BIG BAIT out and know that i must be patient and wait for the big kahuna to bite.Several times throughout the night the big bait gets picked up, the lucky 16/0 screams, but the hush puppy sharks can't mess with destiny and the bait remains on the hooks and intact,,,,,,,,,I CAN FEEL IT'S GONNA HAPPEN !!!!POW!!!At 6am the lucky 16/0 takes off and it's a slow steady run and from expierience i know what the bite ,the speed ,the forceful deliberate way this shark acts can only mean one thing- TIGER!!!I let him run and then do the running man and am stopped and flung around and the big shark starts peeling line off the reel .The weight of the fish i can feel as he makes his runs and i strain on the heavy rod .After a half hour he is getting close and I instruct Kenny to get the gloves and tail rope ready,,,,i tell him it's a big shark there is no room for mistakes but he understands perfectly.With the spotlight on the fish and Ken walks into the water and leaders the fish and screams out "it's a TIGER"and i quickly set the rod in a rod holder and rush over to help Ken get a tail rope on the thrashing pissed off shark.We work quickly to remove the hook with my brand new Arc dehooker,we take some quick pictures (not enough though) and get a measurement.It's Ken first expierience with a tiger and he is real happy and jumps around like a kid on Christmas morning.We get the shark quickly back in the water and she swims off into the silver moonstruck water.What a feeling.We are both wet from sweat and salt water but very satisfied with our catch
*








a small blacktip shark to start the night








the tiger and I 








the tailrope release is done quickly and effectively,,,,,she swims away to breed and grow
The next morning we decide to rent a room to take much needed showers and get some rest.That afternoon we are on a hunt for more local big bait and we end up at a bridge catching catfish,ladyfish and bluefish,,,,,,,not exactly what we wanted but i still have a 40 lb cuda in my cooler so it's not a big deal.We can make it happen.
























we found this little monster on the rail watching out for unweary shark fisherman 








caught the sun as it was dipping behind the bridge and into the horizon
i took the opputunity to drive around and scout some more fishing spots and i just happen to find some billboards that i had to photograph








I guess they don't like Obama round cheer








Smoked Mullet?What side do you light?

*After we left the bridge I invited Ken to have dinner at a beachside restaurant so we could have the first hot meal after three days of eating nothing but sandwiches and chips .The only problem was that Ken coiuld not find his sandals so i decided we would each wear one of my sandals.When we walked into the restaurant i asked the waitress to snap a picture and when she pointed the camera at us i said"no no take a picture of our feet" and she wanted to know why we were each wearing one sandal and Ken with a straight face told her we had a sack race accident,,,,,,,,,i busted out laughing i was beside myself with laughter.The waitress asked us what sack race were we going to be in and I stuttered and told her it was for church.After she walked away we laughed like two fools.That was the funniest incident I've ever had on a shark fishing adventure.*
















nothing like a frozen Margarita to cool off the body and brain

*We got on the beach behind the hotel by 11 pm in order to keep a low profile and avoid any further stains to land-based shark fishing.I gave Ken the best bait left which was the head half of a 40 lb cuda.I told Ken that i want him to catch a big tiger with thaqt bait,,,,,,,,he truly deserved it.The action started late at the peak of the high tide.*









This 7 ft 7 inch lemon was the first of the night








the tag goes in 








and she is quickly released back into her world

*By now it's late and we are ready to crash and i go to the room to get the salt water off my skin and ken calls me on the cel to hurry up back to the beach he's getting a solid hit so i rush back to the beach just in time to see Ken do the running man set up.The shark take drag and ken is putting the screws to the big fish*.








Ken fighting his tiger 
*Ken is sweating profusely and i offer to take the rod in case his back is hurting too bad but he pushes himself through the battle and slowly but surely the shark is forced to give ground.Ken is bending the heavy Gatorglass rod with all his might ,straining and working hard gain line.After a while the shark comes into view in the spotlight beam and at first I mistook it for a big bull but a split second later i see the stripes and yell out "Tiger"Kenny can't believe my prediction that he would catch a Tiger with the huge cuda head has become a reality.We tail rope it ,measure it and we tag her before releasing her to fight another day.What an epic trip this was !!!We got to meet Ernie and his crew ,saw some beautiful Florida scenery and caught some very nice sharks including two Tigers. * 








Ken with his 9 foot Tiger
































the female Tiger is tagged and released


----------



## Collard

Awesome report! That has to be some kind of experience catching those big beauties from the sand. I would be pleased as pie just to watch! Good job and good luck on your next trip.


----------



## User6882

where at in florida r yall during all this?


----------



## polar21

That was a good read!


----------



## Shiznik

Excellent post! Got to see the whole excursion full circle. Pics are awesome!


----------



## jigslinger

Excellent post and pics!:bowdown


----------



## pski332

Awesome report and Great pictures. Congrats on the beautiful fish!

That area of Florida is one of the nicest and prettiest in the state.


----------



## asago

Thanks for the great read - sounds like you guys are having the time of your life - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deep South

Great report. Sounds like yall had a blast.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Excellent report/read and photos. Looks like a fantastic road trip!:clap


----------



## surfstryker

Great report and pics. I need a couple days like that. Good work on the bull, Rubberboat.


----------



## Dylan

What an awesome report!


----------



## true-king

Thanks a lot for the report! Something I might have to try one day.


----------



## inshoreJAM

Waht an awesome trip! wish we could have made em bite like that out at the Key tonight.:bowdown


----------



## Jason

Awesome reoprt along with great pics and greater toothy critters!!!! Sounds like a heck-uv-a-time!!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## rubberboat

notice in the pick of me reeling in the little bull shark i was chocked up on the reel my shirt wound up in the drag star on the side of the reel had a blast fishing with yow glad to meet new fishermen from outher places hope to mack it down there next spring


----------



## fishmasterseven

I thought that was you rubberboat......nice catch and I have to say that was a damn good report from your guys trip. Excellent job to all involved.


----------



## [email protected]

awesome:bowdown........ i agree thatis florida at its best. i get over that way every chance i get!!


----------



## user6993

Very interesting. That sounds like you all had a blast. Thanks for sharing your trip and the pictures. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Redfish

Great Post & Pic's Looks like you guys had a Blast Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## User6882

> *[email protected] (8/23/2009)*awesome:bowdown........ i agree thatis florida at its best. i get over that way every chance i get!!


can sumbody please tell me where at in florida they were?


----------



## Glastronix

looks like Apalachicola to me...????


----------



## konz

Just flat out awesome!


----------



## TURTLE

> *BigBrandon89 (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (8/23/2009)*awesome:bowdown........ i agree thatis florida at its best. i get over that way every chance i get!!
> 
> 
> 
> can sumbody please tell me where at in florida they were?
Click to expand...

X3 where is it?


----------



## Ultralite

i love these posts! you guys rock and i really enjoy hearing about these adventures...cool pics, great story, and congrats on the tigers...


----------

